

98 year old woman's letter to bank - organicgrant
http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Subject-Senior-moment-98-year-156464.S.39398197

======
panarky
This hoax has been circulating since 2003.

<http://www.snopes.com/business/bank/takethat.asp>

